# Golden Retriever puppy help please



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi, 
Golden Retriever puppy has been to the vet 2 times since we got her and is completely healthy.

My golden retriever puppy is 9 weeks old. She whines a lot in her crate/play pen and I read online that you are supposed to ignore whining but I can never tell if she has to go potty if I ignore her. I started off going to her whining only through the night because I knew that whining was potty whining but then she started whining even when she didn't need to potty during the day inside and outside of her crate. So I decided to take her out every 1 1/2 - 2 hours instead when she was almost 8 weeks old. She was holding it for that amount of time but then another problem occurred, she seems to only hold her potty for 1 hour at most usually around 45minutes now. When I first got her at 7 weeks old from the breeder, she had a few accidents in her crate and outside her crate but then started to have no accidents for like 4-5 days in her crate, only accidents outside her crate, but now she has accidents outside and inside her crate again. Usually it's only pee, never poop. The accidents in and out of her crate have been for a week now. Did I do something wrong or is it just because she's a puppy with little to no bladder control?

2nd problem. 
She whines inside and outside her crate. When I put her in her play pen she plays for awhile but then paces and whines when I'm sitting on the couch right next to her. So I tried sitting in her play pen but she still paces and whines. I thought she might be bored, so I tried to play some games with her like tug of war and fetch, etc but she gets bored of that too and goes back to pacing and whining. I'm getting very frustrated with the lack of knowing what to do to when she's like that. Also whenever I put her away for a nap or if I need to put her in her crate to pick up her poop outside or run an errand, take a shower, or eat etc she whines as soon as I walk out of the room. She whines for a good 30 mins to 1 hr depending. I don't usually answer these cries because I always take her out to potty before she goes into her crate. 

3rd problem.
She drinks a ton of water. She gulps, gags, and sometimes spits up some of her water. I originally left her water out at all times but she kept gulping it up and spitting up. So I changed it to water every hour with a smaller amount of water so she would stop making herself choke and the same with every meal and I also cut her water off around 1 hour before her bed time since she can't hold it but for 45mins to 1 hr now. She can hold her pee for about 1 1/2 hours if she gets no water before bed time if she's asleep. If she wakes up during the night before 1 hour and needs to pee, she will do so in her crate.
The vet has already said she is fine and healthy so I'm at a loss.

I just don't understand what's going on. What am I doing wrong? What can I change to make this better?

Please someone give me some advice or insight on this situation.
Thanks.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I realize you have made 2 visits to the vet but did they do any blood work or urinalysis? My pup acted like this and she had a really bad UTI. She was just really uncomfortable and felt bad. I'm no vet, this is just a guess.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

First: she's 9 weeks old. She's a baby.

For the peeing: what you describe (accidents in the house, occasionally in the crate) is perfectly normal for a 9-week-old puppy and will continue for several more weeks because she just doesn't have control over the muscles that would allow her to hold it for longer. At between three and four months old this will start to change. Our training school, at the initiation session for new puppy/dog owners, always tells people: whatever you do or don't do, a dog will become reliably clean in the house at around six months of age. This has been true in my experience. My first golden retriever became reliable at around six months. Our poodle took much longer, closer to a year. My current golden has been an exception and has been clean since about 12-14 weeks of age.

All you can do is keep taking her out frequently, and the accidents will gradually disappear over time, as she gains muscle control.

Most pups will whine if you confine them in a crate or pen. They need to be out, exploring their environment. The world is an exciting place. She won't learn how to live in the house if she can't explore. If you need to keep her close, try tethering her to you with leash, so she has to follow you around, and save the crate or pen for when you're out or asleep.

As for the water, my pup used to drink quite a bit too, but he stopped eventually.

Regarding your last question, about what to do to make things better: give her time to grow up and get her into a puppy class right away. The puppy class isn't for her: it's for you to learn what to expect of her, and how to train her. After puppy class, you should also do a basic obedience class. This is a strict minimum for a big, boistrous dog like a golden retriever. They are intelligent dogs that need to be trained and need mental stimulation. At class, you will be given exercises (sit, down, stand, stay, etc.) that you can practise at home. This will help tire her out mentally, so that she'll be less likely to whine in the house.

People often have a very romantic view of what their puppy will be like, but the reality is that it will keep you awake at night for the first few weeks, pee in your house for the first couple of months (at least), chew everything that isn't nailed to the floor, cost you a significant chunk of your salary for vaccines and other vet fees and - if you don't get her into training classes - quickly grow into a 60 lb. mass of undisciplined muscle and teeth. If you go about this the right way, with proper training and a realistic attitude, it's a lot of fun and really not that hard.

Best of luck, relax and enjoy your pup!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

It could be a UTI but it could also be the fact that puppies that age need to be let out more often than once every 2 hours. 
I would recommend feeding your puppy 3 times a day. With my puppies I did a schedule of 6 AM, noon and 6 PM. I took them out within 10 minutes of eating. I also took their water up 2 hours before they went to bed. 
I took them out whenever they woke up from a nap. I picked them up from their crate and carried them outside. Puppies will rarely pee while being carried. After vigorous play you will also need to take them outside. Accidents are to be expected with a puppy that is only 9 weeks old. They simply have not yet developed the bladder control to hold it for any length of time. 
With regards to your puppy whining all of the time. I had a puppy who also did that several years ago. Because I had things which I had to do I tied a rope to my waist and had her follow me everywhere in the house. The advantages were that I was able to get things done, was able to keep an eye on my puppy and by following me around she got a lot more exercise than she would have gotten just staying in her play area alone. As a result she was more likely to sleep, quietly, when placed in her crate. 
I would also suggest making the crate a place your puppy sees as a good thing. You may want to start feeding her in the crate so that she associates it with positive things. While it will not work immediately I think that eventually she will begin to see it as something which is a good place. I know that my 3 dogs (ages now are 2 years, 8 years and 13 years) all see their crates as good places. While I no longer have a need to crate any of them I still have their crates and all 3 will go to their crates now when they want a quiet place to nap or to be left alone. 
I know that the first weeks of having a puppy home can be exhausting and overwhelming. This won't last for long and before too long you will find that the issues you have described, which are part of normal puppy behavior, will resolve and life will be on a much more even keel. Try to enjoy these times. Your puppy will never be the cute little ball of fur that she is now again. Best wishes.


----------



## Evey2121 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'll try the advice that was given and hopefully everything will work out. 
I'll try my best to enjoy the puppy stages. She's very cute and I wish I could spoil her like my cats without her going wild. I know that she needs her training and schedule though! @puddles everywhere The vet gave me the suggestion to give her less water on a schedule through out the day. He didn't believe that her water drinking was a concern and that a lot of puppies drink a lot. He said he doesn't recommend blood tests at this moment and to see how controlling the water works out.


----------

